
Stephen Hawking, modern cosmology's brightest star, dies aged 76 - mark-ruwt
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/mar/14/stephen-hawking-professor-dies-aged-76
======
greenyoda
Discussion at earlier post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16582136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16582136)

